# GDRP



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What's the results with GDRP and TTF now? 
Can users claim ownership over their own data at any point.. anyone able to confirm the position?

Does this included data copied from a users post?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This does not constitute legal advice which you should seek independently but I can point you towards the ICO who are very helpful and are the legal authority for the UK regarding this EU wide regulation. The forum owners also have their own legal department which can be consulted about their compliance.

There is a right to erasure of "personal" information under article 17 of the GDPR but there are exemptions for a public archive if removal of that data is to public detrarment. See here:

https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/gu ... o-erasure/

There is a contractual right to the forum for information posted under joint copyright - you of course retain your own ownership of copyright too. That's in the user agreement but again you should obtain your own advice.

Would you like me to pass your enquiry onto the owners' legal department?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm was simply curious as to what this means and how it impacts forums in general..

So if use x requests a delete won't it leave gaps in the forum and many threads in general won't flow due to those missing posts ??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes indeed. Sometimes people ask for their account to be "deleted" along with all their posts. If they've posted a lot of useful information that would indeed cause a problem with missing information and holes in threads etc. That's why we don't do that in general and have a user agreement that gives the forum the right of joint copyright to any information posted. This is to protect the forum and maintain value for members.

I can't speak about other forums that might not have the same protection. That could be a problem for them.

The GDPR supersedes with regards to "personal" data and as you can see there is protection for a public archive. The question about what is "personal" information too may figure. An account could simply be made anonymous and posts of value retained in order to satisfy both parties.


----------

